# php8.0 fbsd12.2-p1: No space available for static Thread Local Storage



## jakobbg (Dec 4, 2020)

I tried upgrading my server to run on php8.0 on FreeBSD, but that failed. Restarting Apache gives me this:

```
httpd: Syntax error on line 181 of /usr/local/etc/apache24/httpd.conf: Cannot load libexec/apache24/libphp.so into server: /usr/local/libexec/apache24/libphp.so: No space available for static Thread Local Storage
```
I enabled ZTS in both www/mod_php80 and lang/php80 - what is wrong?


----------



## jmos (Dec 5, 2020)

The default entry seems to be buggy at the moment … edit "/usr/local/etc/apache24/httpd.conf" and adjust one line:

From port:
`LoadModule php8_module libexec/apache24/libphp.so`

Works for me:
`LoadModule php_module libexec/apache24/libphp.so`


----------



## YuryG (Feb 2, 2021)

jakobbg said:


> I tried upgrading my server to run on php8.0 on FreeBSD, but that failed. Restarting Apache gives me this:
> 
> ```
> httpd: Syntax error on line 181 of /usr/local/etc/apache24/httpd.conf: Cannot load libexec/apache24/libphp.so into server: /usr/local/libexec/apache24/libphp.so: No space available for static Thread Local Storage
> ...


I have a similar problem. Have you fixed it?


----------

